# Wow!!!



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

So let me get this right, I was having a civil debate in a thread, My opinon differed from the masses, Not only do I get bad rep but I get threated to be banned. You think threating to ban me will do something, Wow an online forum banned me whatever will I do............

Then you have a dumbass by the name Phillip Chan92 aka PChrome who instagates something in every topic yet he is allowed, In all his personalities. 

The mods are quite aweful on this forum arent they, usually multiple accounts is auto IP ban. I know he is the same person as I ran an ip background and wow they were the same. Not to mention PChrome was going camping, but where is phillip chan92....ill bet they will be back on at the sametime its crazy how small the world is eh mods. 

I think its time for you all to grow up and accept the fact that some people have a difference in opinon but then again most of you are from the big bad T.O. So I guess the attitude is to be expected.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Mod comment: I think the mods here are great. If PChrome and Pchan do indeed have the same IP then maybe that isnt right though, i will give you that.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> I don't see any locked thread


Where did I mention locked? I said banned, Ive been threated with banning based on my opionon differing from the masses. Good ol'immature toronto attitude.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

b.appel13 said:


> Where did I mention locked? I said banned, Ive been threated with banning based on my opionon differing from the masses. Good ol'immature toronto attitude.


yah, i misread because im slow in the morning, sorry.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe if you stopped blaming everyone for your attitude and stopped acting so agressive and ill willed you wouldn't have these problems.

You have been here a short time and have made quite an impression.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Maybe if you stopped blaming everyone for your attitude and stopped acting so agressive and ill willed you wouldn't have these problems.
> 
> You have been here a short time and have made quite an impression.


I have strong opinons, I bet if my strong opinon agreed with the masses we wouldnt have this problem. You can answer honestly but im sure you wont.

The topic in question is the "take responsibility" I stated my opinon infact I even said NO ONE was in the wrong, I gave my take on the situation and I come on this morning to see ive been warned with being banned.

If you want a conformed network of people let me know and ill gladly leave. But if you want a forum that shares the same hobby but has different takes on how they approch it then ill stay. But my god from day one you people have said its your way or no way. Its rediculous.

Also where have I blamed people for my attitude? I havent blamed anyone for anything, Nor do I think I have an attitude. But hey what can ya do.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Lets all chill out. If it makes you feel any better, i got a negative rep somewhere 


Besides, they dont really mean anything anyways. In time itll come back up in to +ve territory.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Lets all chill out. If it makes you feel any better, i got a negative rep somewhere
> 
> Besides, they dont really mean anything anyways. In time itll come back up in to +ve territory.


The rep I find funny, esp the comments made about them and the post to why they made it, Im more fired up about the banning threat. What mod does that, I can see a PM from a mod stating what i did wrong but I got neg rep from a mod stating ill be banned, No other heads up as to what I said wrong.

Thats why my opinon of the mods is how it is.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

2 replies from a neutral party.

1. how on earth can you find out his IP? only mods have that ability.


b.appel13 said:


> The mods are quite aweful on this forum arent they, usually multiple accounts is auto IP ban. I know he is the same person as I ran an ip background and wow they were the same. Not to mention PChrome was going camping, but where is phillip chan92....ill bet they will be back on at the sametime its crazy how small the world is eh mods.


2. Those rep comments are anonymous, you cant know who sent them to you. so therefore it could be anyone telling you that.


b.appel13 said:


> The rep I find funny, esp the comments made about them and the post to why they made it, Im more fired up about the banning threat. What mod does that, I can see a PM from a mod stating what i did wrong but I got neg rep from a mod stating ill be banned, No other heads up as to what I said wrong.
> 
> Thats why my opinon of the mods is how it is.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I think we need to modify the rules a bit for multi accounts?

I believe everyone has the right to their opinions, its how we take it when we read it. 

I think appel has his good points and maybe some bad so why are we all focusing on the bad points?

Also it is sort of unfair if bad rep was given from the "same person" with multi account.

sigh...


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> 2 replies from a neutral party.
> 
> 1. how on earth can you find out his IP? only mods have that ability.
> 
> 2. Those rep comments are anonymous, you cant know who sent them to you. so therefore it could be anyone telling you that.


If you have a little computer know how you can find the IP (no its not hacking or any kind of it, the info is there im not breaching any security)

Yes anyone could be saying ill be banned but then the mods have a bigger problem with someone going around saying they will ban people. It creates a bitter taste when you have no idea what you have done wrong and being informed you will be banned, Another reason rep shouldnt be a secret.

I have nothing against anyone here really and I thought the topic was going well then I get all this bad rep and then a ban notice with bad rep. Makes me feel you all cant accept another opinon except for the one the majority shares.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I think we need to modify the rules a bit for multi accounts?
> 
> I believe everyone has the right to their opinions, its how we take it when we read it.
> 
> ...


Thank you and I agree 100% Im not going to sit here and say im a model poster. Everyone has their times they get up in arms on a forum and sorry for the small few that were uncalled for.

It seems ive had a target on my back the second I made my electrical savings topic. I meant nothing by it but possibly sharing ideas with fellow hobbists. Not sacrificing the care of animals for own monetary gain. Simply finding cost effect routes to provide the same excellent care for the animals.

If I stepped on toes trying to save money sorry i suppose. Then came the multi accounts, I get bad rep twice from the same person with different names, I get pms from 2 names but same person its rediculous. And now this.

So I apologize for up roar but I cant apologize for having my own opinon.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Apology accepted from my side  

Let's just have fun on this forum and share our knowledge without much dispute "hopefully"


----------



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Mod comment: I think the mods here are great. If PChrome and Pchan do indeed have the same IP then maybe that isnt right though, i will give you that.


Um...we don't live together so our IPs should be different...you can double check right now if you want


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

you guys don't think i've emailed the admin about the IP issue? it takes time and i need aproval. this is not my forum.

Honestly? you think we arnt doing anything? thats pretty f'ing upsetting. I shouldnt even be posting this but i am so dissapointed with this stuff.

insulting a group of people because of a stereotype is not okay here. stop doing it. 

if you hear from a mod directly about a possible ban thats the only time you should care about it. 

Can you guys have some patience please and realize that this place is run very simply and by real local mods. I dont stay up 24-7 and skim the forums. 

i cant even type a proper post because i have a wiggling kid in my arms LOL


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> you guys don't think i've emailed the admin about the IP issue? it takes time and i need aproval. this is not my forum.
> 
> Honestly? you think we arnt doing anything? thats pretty f'ing upsetting. I shouldnt even be posting this but i am so dissapointed with this stuff.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on the wiggling kid and again I apologize, just seeing a ban threat when I came on left a very bad taste in my mouth as I thought we were having a very civil debate. Again sorry. And im glad the issue is being looked into.

Im going to post very rarely for a little and let the storm I helped create moves aside.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

could we close this thread?


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

i thought fish keepers were supposed to be peaceful people


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Pirahnas


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

closed.. you guys are right.


----------

